# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Spirala i troškovi iste

## annie84

Ovo je pitanje za drage Rode koje su se odlučile za spiralu..koju ste uzele i koliko ste platili sve skupa?

I naravno, negativne i pozitivne strane..našla sam jednu temu, ali su odgovori stari 4 godine (za Mirenu) pa bi voljela čuti nova iskustva....

Hvala!

----------


## annie84

Pronašla sam odgovore na drugom pdf-u pa molim moderatoricu da pobriše temu. 

Hvala  :Smile:

----------

